# Shopsmith Shoutout!!



## TerryDowning (Jun 10, 2011)

How many of you are using the Shopsmith??

1955 Mark 5 Greenie Model 500 for me.

Year and Type in your reply please.

Some techniques need to be modified since we don't have threads or a Morse Taper in the Head stock (Head Stock Quill is 5/8 shaft) and the tail stock is stationary for us. (The HS quill is what moves for us)


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 10, 2011)

TerryDowning said:


> Year and Type in your reply please.
> 
> and the tail stock is stationary for us. (The HS quill is what moves for us)



1991 510 for me.  

I just finished up making and auxillary tail stock mount that moves.  I use it to mount the tail stock from a Delta 46-460 on the Shopsmith.







Chuckie


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 10, 2011)

*TWO*
1952/3 10-ER
1984 500 (with a bunch of add-ons)
I got sick-and-tired of the tailstock not staying """put""", so I upgraded to a Teknatool NOVA DVR XP. 

But, had I been able to accomplish the same feat as CHUCK KEY, I would still be using the 500.  I cannot live without the variable speed.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 10, 2011)

Chuck Key said:


> TerryDowning said:
> 
> 
> > Year and Type in your reply please.
> ...



I like that idea!!!!  I too want a better tail stock mount.

Mine is a 1994 510 Shopsmith Gold Edition.

I sharpen my lathe tools using the disk sander and ceramic grit PSA disks.  It puts a nice fine FLAT bevel on my skew chisels.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 10, 2011)

1979 Mark V.  Can't imagine a shop without it.  Yes there are some issues such as the tail stock at times but the versatility in a small space is priceless.


----------



## mick (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got a 1996 510. I no longer turn pens on it but do have it set up as a 2 wheel buffing system. It's also invaluable as a horizontal borer and turning larger projects. Gotta love the sanding disc too!


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got the 510. Had it since 1988. Luv it. The only thing I ever replaced was a blade.


----------



## MikeG (Jun 11, 2011)

1980 500 purchased new. I started turning pens in September of last year. I now use a MIDI chuck for drilling blanks and a Penn State mandrel for turning pens. My shop is only there when the cars are not, so the Shopsmith is my tool of choice.


----------



## navycop (Jun 11, 2011)

Got my 510 about 5yrs ago, I used everything eles for flatwork, Just started using the lathe part of for 30 pens so far.


----------



## GColeman (Jun 11, 2011)

1989 510.  
The old girl has a lot of miles on her.  She is all hole borer now, with the occasional sanding duties.


----------



## mranum (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got 2 of the 10ER series.  This one is the better one re fitted with a DC variable speed drive.  The other hasn't had the Dupont overhaul done to it yet and gets used as a sander and drill mostly.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I picked up a 520 new - around 2004 or so - a few add upgrades that I use -


----------



## rkh2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 1993 Mark 510 upgraded to a 520 which I use for all my turning projects. I have the Shopsmith Universal Tool Rest System which makes it nice for any type of turning projects. I use a mandrel from Penstate.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 11, 2011)

1954 Mark V model 500 for me. 
I purchased this as a basket case and rebuilt the headstock, upgrading the quill and belt systems in the process, along with a new paint job to match the original. Even got new stickers and put on it to make it look as much like new as possible. 



 

Curently, it's the only lathe I have, so it gets lots of use for pens and bowls. 

The 2'nd-most use for it is the bandsaw option which is used for cutting my blanks.


----------



## tomas (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought my 500 used in 1991.  Every time someone mentions changing belts to change speeds I am grateful for the variable speed.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 11, 2011)

1954 greenie, 1963 anniversary edition now a mini, 
1984 500, 1985 510, 1987 510, pro-planer, bandsaw, dust collector


----------



## termitepenman (Jun 12, 2011)

1986 - 500 for me.  I don't turn pens on it but use it to sand and use the bandsaw.  I moving to the Philippines in October and can't take it with me.  I'll sure miss it.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## TerryDowning (Jun 13, 2011)

Good to hear that SS is well represented.  I am 3rd generation owner of mine and been using it my whole life.


----------



## RichB (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the Mark 5 which was the first tool I ever bought.  Never used it for pens but do use it for the band saw, Strip sander, horiz drilling and buffing with the Beall.  It must be 30 yrs old by now, I think.  RichB


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a 1986 Model 500.  Only use it as a lathe now.  Have thought about selling it and buying a dedicated lathe, but for what I turn right now the Shopsmith is not limiting me in any way so I really cannot justify the cost. I love the variable speed. The only real complaint is the tailstock is not as sturdy as I would like.  I bought the pen mandrel from PSI along with a 1"x8 adapter so I can mount a chuck.  

Love the retrofitted tailstock. Any chance of getting a how-to write up on how you did it?

Has anybody else done any modifications or found any must have accessories?


----------



## TerryDowning (Jun 13, 2011)

It can be found on the shopsmith forums 
http://shopsmith.net/forums/showthread.htm?t=8098&highlight=Delta+46-460


----------



## hdtran (Jun 13, 2011)

Mid-80's vintage 510 (bought used about 10 yrs ago).  I have the bandsaw attachment.  I'm in the midst of sizing the tool rest post, to ask Rick to make a custom circular bar toolrest.

I recently bought small jaws (spigot jaws?) for my chuck, so I'm now drilling in a chuck (drill bit in tailstock). Prior to that, I had a fixture for holding my blanks on the table saw table, and drilled horizontally into the blank.

Fits perfectly in my garage space, as my spouse is convinced that you have to store cars in garages...


----------



## goodlittlewitch (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi All, I just found this thread, and started turning just under a year ago. I bought (used) a 1953 10er (greenie). My husband refurbished it, but it was in great shape to start with; just a bit of rust on the ways. 

Two questions for other Greenie owners: 

1. The quill is very sticky. The entire assembly has been broken down, and cleaned, including the spring, but with the exception of a small section within the headstock. Any ideas what could be causing it to stick and how to fix the problem?

2. Although I can change speeds by changing the belt positions, I would love to put a variable speed motor on the machine. Any recommendations on type, HP, other tips?

Wendy
NJ


----------



## Gregf (Oct 12, 2012)

Shopsmith Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## TerryDowning (Oct 12, 2012)

goodlittlewitch said:


> I bought (used) a 1953 10er (greenie).
> Two questions for other Greenie owners:
> 
> 
> ...



This had me confused
A "Greenie" is typically the early 50s Mark V Called a greenie due to its original green and silver paint job. 

ERs are a whole different subset.  You might want to try the 10ER user group on Yahoo.

I've seen this referenced often.


----------



## reible (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey fellow shopsmith users!

This will be my first post here so I wanted it to be here in this thread.

I do see names I'm familiar with over at the shopsmith forum and no doubt some will know me.  For those that don't know me, I've been an owner since 1976 and at present have a collection of 5 machines.  I'm a big fan of shopmith.

As a wood worker I started very early and my early years I worked with the tools we had in our basement, table saw, comb table saw/jointer.  After a tour of Viet Nam as a dog handler I used the GI bill for some eduction.  Once out of school I got enough money together to start my own shop.  I started with a Rockwell table saw, bandsaw, and a long bed 4" jointer and routers.  Later I got the shopsmith and sold the table saw and kept adding more and more tools.  Yes I love shiny new tools!

I've done some pen turning in the last say year and a half.  I don't do it for a living in fact I've been retired for many years now.  I do like to use the pens as gifts and right now I have a dozen blanks left over from last fall that need to be turned.  My shop is the garage and it is unheated, where in the Chicago area means it a seasonal shop.

About a year ago I upgraded to the shopsmith powerpro boy that is a nice piece of equipment.  While I had the speed reducer it sure is now nice have the 250 rpm to 10,000 rpm range at the touch of a button.

My goal is to attempt to be able have my shops heated enough next year to work on small project, like pens over the winter.  I will be looking at a few other small turning projects as well, but that is another story.

Ed


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 26, 2013)

1957 Mark 5 in need of some loving....I just got a new drive belt but haven't had the time to replace it yet.


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the fun Ed!

Rick, if you have not checked out the shopsmith forum, that Ed mentioned, please do.  Lots of good knowledgeable friendly people over there willing to help with SS specific issues.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to IAP Ed, I've made a few appearances in the Shopsmith forums and think I've seen you over there. I'm running a 1954 Greenie that I rebuilt in the 2005/6 time frame and is my only lathe currently. Would love to have the PowerPro headstock for the wider speed range, but it won't be in the budget for some time. I DID get a speed reducer to help on the low end though. 

Good to see you over here!


----------



## tomas (Apr 26, 2013)

Bought my Mark V used in 1990. I turned pens on it until about 2 years ago when I found my Jet midi on Craig's List. Still use the SS for flatwork, band saw, drill press, etc.  I first used a SS in 1972 and fell in love with the versitility and the variable speed.

Tomas


----------

